# Accipter ID Urumqi China



## 212articles (Apr 15, 2009)

Any ideas on this one - Mackinnon not much help. 

Accipter (male sparrowhawk size but looked bulkier) in city centre park in Urumqi, Xinjiang. Compared to sparrowhawk in UK seemed very pale both above and below. Seen on 14th April (lot of passage birds around this week). Seen with naked eye only and only briefly - was it just a sparrowhawk?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=376580&postcount=2


----------

